# ported stock heads



## Dan81 (Jan 22, 2009)

i am about to order some heads. I was thinking the AFR 225CC big bore. When I called my guy to ask about the install he suggested to just port the stock LS1 heads and it would be a lot cheaper. He said that since I eventually want to to a 427 (years down the road) to just do a ported stock head. What do you guys think about that? How much more horsepower will I really gain with AFR over the ported stock LS1?
Current mods are: FAST 92 intake w/ throttle body
Stainlessworks Headers and exhaust
CAI
About to install a 224/229 cam, waiting on the heads before I do it.

Thanks guys!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

People usally see around 30HP with ported stock heads.


----------

